# lovebird feeding cockatiel



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

hii how r u all?
i have had my cockatiel and lovebird for 2 years now since they were month old but the cockatiel is older than the lovebird in couples of weeks..today i saw the lovebird feeding the cockatiel something but i dont know what i think it was white..and when the cockatiel was eating/drinking it .. it sounded like a small cockatiel eating im worried about that..what could it be?
im also afraid that when i seperate them,the lovebird will get depressed cuz when ever i get the cockatiel out of the cage with out him he screams calling him until i get him back
thanks for ur time


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like the lovebird was regurgitating food to the cockatiel. 


And I know I've said this dozens of times, but you really should separate them before one of them hurts the other. You can have their cages side by side so they won't miss each other..but you really need to think about a better decision for their safety.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lovebirds are unpredictable.

this is a VERY dangerous situation and you really need to separate them.


i housed my two lovebirds together for 2 months when we first got them. they cuddled, they preened eachother, they fed eachother.... then one day munch decided she didnt want him in HER cage. she attacked him and we had to separate them.

when they were older, we tried again. we gave them an even BIGGER cage. they got along like a bonded pair. they just seemed to love eachother. they would sleep side by side and do absolutely everything together. they fed eachother. they called for eachother if one was out of sight of the other. they preened eachother.... one day, munch tried to KILL mango over veggies. i had given multiple dishes, like FIVE veggie dishes at different parts of the cage for mango. and munch attacked him over every single one of them. they lasted one MONTH. 

they went from this












to this











oh and these are injuries to MY cockatiels from MY lovebird Munch, both of these toes are BROKEN. the first one was hanging off by a tiny bit of skin and the bone on both ends were sticking out. the second photo the toe is twisted to the side, and it healed like that, my female tiel dally has a crooked toe for life. tsuka (first photo) is lucky his toe was even SAVED. he nearly lost that claw.
























Let's see, your lovebird is trying to feed your tiel. One day, perhaps when you are not around, the tiel doesnt respond in the way the lovebird likes. the lovebird CAN rip the beak off of your cockatiel. easily. lovebirds have incredibly strong beaks, so is it REALLY worth the risk you are allowing your cockatiel to live in? all it takes is ONE argument and your tiel can be seriously injured or DEAD. lovebirds are known for killing other birds, even if they seem BONDED. 


here are some other sources for you to read, i will quote things from them



> Lovebirds have a personality that is equal to any of the larger parrots and they have the nerve to stand up to parrots much larger than themselves. They have a fairly large and sharp beak for their size, and they delight in nipping the toes of other birds. They are fiercely brave for their diminutive size and they are very active birds so they need a fairly good-sized cage. A lovebird is capable of killing a cockatiel and even cause great harm to birds much larger than they are so generally they do not make good companions for birds of other species.


taken from:
http://www.wingscentral.org/aps/LoveBird.aspx





> BEWARE of interaction between your bird and other family pets. Lovebirds can wound or kill a Cockatiel or smaller bird. On the other hand, your dog or cat might love nothing better than a Lovebird sized snack. A cat scratch, however slight, can kill a bird within a few days even with antibiotic intervention. This can be a really heartbreaking experience. Don't give them the opportunity. Larger birds can also be dangerous to a Lovebird. Lovebirds can be fearless which isn't always in their best interest.



taken from:

http://www.cottageworks.com/robinsnest/guide.htm




here is a thread on here, a member's budgie had the beak ripped off by their lovebird...

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18701&highlight=budgie+beak+ripped


THIS can happen from a lovebird to a cockatiel! I dont think you want this to happen to your cockatiel 










This was caused by a larger parrot to this bird, a lovebird has a stronger bite than a cockatiel and a cockatiel's beak can be cracked, broke off, or worse damage can be caused. and some beak injuries are for life.


you have been told before that this was a dangerous idea. please separate your birds and place their cages side by side, do not house them together anymore. all it takes is one argument that you are not home to catch and you come home to a dead cockatiel. you can let them out of the cage together under supervision, but letting them live in the same cage is dangerous because lovebirds can be very unpredictable and suddenly attack something they used to love. I am very worried about your cockatiel 


i know maybe sometimes we might seem harsh, but we honestly are very concerned for your cockatiel's safety right now. 


please take our advice and separate them 


ETA: If the lovebird is feeding the tiel, it is whatever the lovebird was eating that it is feeding the other bird, its safe. unless one of the birds is sick, there isnt too much problems with it, but ONLY allow them to be together OUT of the cages


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I also agree that you should separate them. It seems that your tiel means a lot to you, I'd hate to see anything happen to him. I've seen the damage a lovebird can do to a cockatiel and if they were my birds I wouldn't take the risk. Lovebirds are way more aggressive than cockatiels. They seem to get along fine but they are animals and unpredictable.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The lovebird might be courting the cockatiel as its mate. As others have said, if the cockatiel doesn't respond the way the lovebird wants it to, the lovebird might injure or kill the cockatiel.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

I remember your previous thread and similar suggestions were made about separating them. What happened? Why didnt you separate them?

If they call for each other when you do, don't worry they will adjust to that, and they will learn they can still play together on neutral ground. This will calm them down eventually. Their cages would be side by side anyway.

I hope you consider the situation again. I dont know if you would be able to find an avian vet if something happened. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> It sounds like the lovebird was regurgitating food to the cockatiel.
> 
> 
> And I know I've said this dozens of times, but you really should separate them before one of them hurts the other. You can have their cages side by side so they won't miss each other..but you really need to think about a better decision for their safety.


Thanks alot for helping me everytime.. i will find seon a new cage


----------



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> It sounds like the lovebird was regurgitating food to the cockatiel.
> 
> 
> And I know I've said this dozens of times, but you really should separate them before one of them hurts the other. You can have their cages side by side so they won't miss each other..but you really need to think about a better decision for their safety.





DallyTsuka said:


> lovebirds are unpredictable.
> 
> this is a VERY dangerous situation and you really need to separate them.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for that informations i really appreciate ur comments and helping me everytime i need it...i will find seon a new cage
oh and im so sorry for what happend to ur cockatiel leg


----------



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

Marlie said:


> I also agree that you should separate them. It seems that your tiel means a lot to you, I'd hate to see anything happen to him. I've seen the damage a lovebird can do to a cockatiel and if they were my birds I wouldn't take the risk. Lovebirds are way more aggressive than cockatiels. They seem to get along fine but they are animals and unpredictable.


Thanks alot!! yes it does means alot to me.. i really dont know what to do without her..i appreciate ur reply


----------



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

birdsoo said:


> I remember your previous thread and similar suggestions were made about separating them. What happened? Why didnt you separate them?
> 
> If they call for each other when you do, don't worry they will adjust to that, and they will learn they can still play together on neutral ground. This will calm them down eventually. Their cages would be side by side anyway.
> 
> I hope you consider the situation again. I dont know if you would be able to find an avian vet if something happened. Better be safe than sorry.


thanks alot for ur reply..yes i was going to seperate them but i thought about the lovebird feelings..maybe he will be depressed and wont eat..anyways i will find seon a new cage thanks alot


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is it possible to maybe find a new lovebird? maybe a new friend for your current one? it would be a bit difficult to do... 


first you will have to quarantine the first one in a separate room and separate cage for 30 days.



then you would have to take the current lovebird, and move him to a room away from the cockatiel and place his cage next to the new lovebird's cage. then allow them to play out of cage together. if they get along really well after a week or so you can try to introduce them to the cage together, but rearrange the cage first. if they get along, it should be safe to house them together. lovebirds can be territorial so watch them very carefully.


its not a guarantee they will get along though, so only do it if YOU want another lovebird. think it over carefully though.


----------

